

Table Saw called SawStop (won't cut your finger off) - todd3834
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=No_h6iVIFgA

======
btoptical
These are great saws. The founder originally just wanted to sell his safety
device to table saw manufacturers. He had no takers so he started his own
company.

My next door neighbor lost 4 of his fingers in a table saw accident. I believe
in personal responsibility but losing 4 fingers on your dominant hand is a
pretty high price to pay for a mistake particularly when a viable safety
technology is available.

Yet there was huge opposition to adopting this technology in table saws.

The Colbert Report on Saw Stop
[http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/hgxqxc/people-who-
are-...](http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/hgxqxc/people-who-are-
destroying-america---saw) stop

